# Dream Vehicle



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya i like em too! But out here, all the cops drive em lol, it's the new "crown vic" I guess. nice looking car! hope you're having a great trip!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have many dream vehicles in my list. Only few which are in my most wanted list _(I am just few million bucks shorter at this point however I am sure one day I'll own them all)._
*
1: Ferrari F430 Spider*









*
2: Audi Q7*










*3: Bentley S3*










Just these for now. 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Audi R8

And one of these for day to day use:









Audi TT - in bright red!

Being more realistic, the first car I'm likely to buy when working will be either a little hatchback or something around the size of a Ford Focus:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> ya i like em too! But out here, all the cops drive em lol, it's the new "crown vic" I guess. nice looking car! hope you're having a great trip!


Our city Police Service also uses them as a cruisers. I think that's probably one of the first times I really noticed them actually.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not a car person. I'd rather have a full sized four wheel drive heavy duty gas guzzling suburban type thing... it's what I'm comfortable in... I just wish they'd stop making parking spaces the size of cucumbers.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I absolutely adore my Toyota Prius.

I have driven all sorts of cars, and I would still take mine any day.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Fortunately SUVs aren't that common in the UK, at least in the parts I live in. My aunt who lives in France has one, but that's okay because she has a model that is actually very efficient, and having observed its MPG in action I approve of it. And she needs something that size because she's disabled.

If you think US parking spaces are small you should definitely come to the UK and take a look around  A Peugot 406 estate, you'd think that was a medium sized car, right? Over here it's pretty large and it's tough finding spaces to fit it into at times.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ive only ever owned trucks...dont have a dream car becuase i dont have use for one. i own my dream truck. just got my 09 harley davidson F150 a few months ago for day to day stuff. Then i have a F350 to haul my horse trailer...its a couple years old.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I love big SUV's but as Claire mentioned UK has so tiny roads, if you drive Hummer H2 (infact H3 even), people will start shouting at you because of tight space.

I love Hummers and Land Crusiers however I think the beautiful one is Audi Q7! 

Regards


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

this is my dream truck.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

is that gas or diesel? My farm truck is a F350 which is bigger than this. But same color. LOL and its a flat deck to pull our goose neck horse trailer and stock trailer. But that is a very nice truck!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

8)

*Lamborghini Concept S*


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm not a car person. I'd rather have a full sized four wheel drive heavy duty gas guzzling suburban type thing... it's what I'm comfortable in... I just wish *they'd stop making parking spaces the size of cucumbers.*


HAHHAHHHAHA THAT'S SO TRUE!!! I always have to park further away where there are 2 spots open lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some nice cars there ladies! with the roads we have here tho, I don't think I would be able to get away with driving with most of what was posted :lol:

maybe they have fancy tractors :lol:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a thing for Hyundai Tiberons and Mercury Cougars from the early 2000s. Never really understood why, I just like 'em!! 

Also, 'cuz my sister is a HUGE Classic Car nut, I kinda' like the '56(?) Chevy Street Machine (I believe is her dream car--also the BelAire Convertible from the '50s... but I don't like that one), but it has to be black with flames on the side! Wicked!!! :wink:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

'71 Plymouth Duster 340. It is one real American muscle car.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Unrealistic million dollar exotics aside..

LS9 S2000


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

My dream truck. I have an f250 right now, which does the job but when I end up getting a bigger trailer *cough* and more horses *cough* I want this in white. the F-350 King Ranch (this is the powerstroke woops) and a Dually.
Merry Christmas/Happy Birthday/Happy New year to me?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I mostly like older vehicles (but there are a few new ones I like), more specifically muscle cars. My wish list is incredibly long, so I'll just post a few. 

1969 Ford Mustang Boss









1963 Aston Martin DB5









2010 Bugatti Veyron (Super Sport)


----------

